# best food for chihuahua



## boubou64 (May 21, 2009)

Mitsy our chihuahua is 8 lbs. Not overweight, just large 
she has been on royal canine for a few years and she loves it. We also love it cuz the kibbles are tiny.
After our sheltie had crystals in her urine, I am now concerned about what the feed the chihuahua. Should we change food? is there a better suited food for a little dog like her?
thank you


----------



## LadyD (May 10, 2009)

I feed my Boston Terrier Innova Evo and home cooked food. The small bites Evo kibble is really tiny also. Evo is grain free and doesn't contain nasty stuff like animal by-products, BHA, BHT and glutens etc.... When we first got our Boston at 11 weeks he had spots of hair loss on his neck. Now his fur is thick and shiny. There are other really good foods on the market like Wellness, Orijen and others that pet parents swear by. Go to the dogfoodanalysis.com site and compare the different foods. That site was really a big help to me!


----------



## boubou64 (May 21, 2009)

thanks so much, I didn't know about that site.
My niece got a boston terrier, what lovely dogs they are!


----------



## JemKnott (Jun 5, 2009)

that website is AMAZING, I am always harping on to people about it.

I feed my 4 ORIJEN, which is only available online in the uk. I believe it is made in canada, shipped to germany, and then shipped to the uk via zooplus.

I have mine in small puppy one. I switched to it as soon as it was on sale in the Uk, which has only been since november 2008, and I SWEAR by it. My dogs thrive on it, and I cant recommend it enough.

I am a huge fan of looking into dog foods and not feeding shop sold brands.

I personally do NOT like Royal canin and hills, if you read that suggested website you will find some hidden nasties on those brands of food.

Of course it is all about choosing a food that suits your beliefs, at the same time as finding a good brand.


I will get off my soap box now, lol, i just feel so strongly about this issue.


----------



## boubou64 (May 21, 2009)

JemKnott said:


> I feed my 4 ORIJEN, which is only available online in the uk. I believe it is made in canada,


To be honest, I've never done any research in dog food, I was too trusting of the commercial food companies. Years ago, our first dogs, we used Eukanuba stupidly thinking that this was the best food available. With our two now (chihuahua and sheltie), we've grown and learn that eukanuba was garbage and thought (again without researching , you'd think we'd learn!) that Royal canine was the best food. Ah! Thanks so much for that tip or Orijen, I checked it out and we have a store here that sells it. We'll switch our chihuahua to it. Unfortunately, the sheltie can't be on that food, she's got calcium oxalate problems. It bothers me a lot to have to feed her the Royal canine SO.
Doing research on alternative now.


----------

